# Any way to turn the volume down a few notches?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko absolutely LOVES to hear himself make noise. Anytime I don't have him out of the cage, he's insanely loud. He screeches and chirps as loud as he possibly can. I mean, I can feel the pressure in my ears changing he's so loud.

I don't mind when he chirps or sings but oh my gosh, this is ear-splittingly loud. I'd also be okay if this was occasional, but it's literally ALL THE TIME when he isn't out of his cage, unless he's eating or preening. Not even noise-blocking earbuds - with music on or not - can drown him out.

I have chronic headaches and I require naps up to three times a day because I'm narcoleptic. It's really hard for me to feel better or fall asleep when he's doing this. Sometimes putting the sheet over his cage works, but not all the time. And even if it did work all the time, I don't want for him to be covered up all day.

I'm not asking for a total solution, but is there any way at all I can tone down his volume level? This is really starting to become a problem.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe more toys to play with? Might provide a distraction


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

He already has 15 toys in his cage  he's very well entertained, he's just an attention hog.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm i dunno i have 2 tiels and they are relatively quiet. Echo seems to believe in the "only speak when spoken too" rule xD and Eclipse it only really chatting when i get up. They stay out of the cage most of the time. But anytime i take them outside on the harness they seem content and happy for hours afterwards xD


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd love to take Rocko outside, but I don't have a harness and I have no idea what sort of weather would be safe for him.

Here's a video of the loud little booger! And really, this is only a small sample. He can be a LOT worse than this.

video


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy cow xD and you have him covered. My boys don't make a peep under the cover xD


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lucky you  The cover hardly ever makes a difference for me.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Your bird is crazy xD


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

A crazy bird to match a crazy owner, I guess.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha!! XD yeah probably, makes sense to me xD


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

It may not make a difference but I noticed something with Frisbee, He usually has a very dark blue cover on his cage but while I wash it, I used a light colored sheet like the one you have over Rocko, and Frisbee was chirping and playing and whistle while covered with the light color. Seemed like the light color kinda "highlighted" his toys and seemed to keep him stimulated. He never sings or makes much noise at all when covered with his dark blanket! Maybe try using a dark cover? It's worth a shot.... just a suggestion


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ooh, that makes sense. I'll have to try that. Thank you!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's a really good idea garynmonica!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Great suggestion!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for your suggestion, garynmonica. This morning Rocko was being his usual obnoxious self with the cover still on, so I grabbed a throw blanket and covered him up with that. Worked like a charm! It's been an hour and I haven't heard a peep out of him since  maybe I can finally sleep in again sometimes lol.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

...aaaand he's at it again. DANG IT!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww darn I sure hoped that would help... back to the brain storm! I'm sure as Frisbee gets older he will probably stop being as quiet, He is still pretty young.. I have severe migraines too, so I know we need somewhere quiet to lay down, Frisbee's cage is in our guest bedroom and I have an air purifier in there and another in my bedroom so between those two purifiers it drowns out alot of noise.. the "white" noise they make can be a lifesaver! maybe after "hormone" season calms down Rocko will quiet down for you.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodness I hope so. The darker cover seems to work around half the time. If I make any noise AT ALL he goes back to being loud. Also, any noise from TV, computers, anything. Loud again.


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

For sure if its nice out and no cool breeze take his cage outside...My last tiel would screech and peep then after a hour or so outside she was happy for the day...might be worth a try. If its at least as warm as in the house its warm enough


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Funny you should mention that! Day before last, I took him outside for the first time. It's been raining today so I haven't been able to yet, but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

The white noise mentioned above might be helpful in combination with the dark blanket. The main use of the cage cover is that it blocks out light, creating a sort of birdy night time, signaling to him that it's time to quiet down and rest. A white noise like a fan or air purifier might help to calm him down more, as well as blocking out smaller sounds from you, the TV, etc. that might get him going again.

Hope this helps!


----------

